# Who are your celebrity crushes?



## moonvine (May 23, 2006)

Mine are:

Gale Harold.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0363736/

No idea why there is no pic there. I think he could seduce paint off a wall.

Eric Balfour.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0050156/

Oh my GOD. So, so hot. I wonder if he has a pierced tongue.

Apolo Anton Ohno.

His beautiful self is my avatar


----------



## olivefun (May 23, 2006)

Gale Harold.

That is great!
I live in toronto, which is where Queer As Folk was shot.
I think he was living in my neighbourhood because I saw him in the streets quite often.
Never spoke to him though.

A lot of my friends worked on that show. QAF, the production donated a lot of stuff to my child's school for raffle prizes and such.
He apparently was a total sweetie to deal with (and not even gay).
We raffled a "get a little part as an extra in QAF for a day" and the entire cast got into it, and were all friendly and wonderful.

A girl I know works in a music shop and the man who played the Michael character would come in all the time, trying to hit on her.

I think Gale Harold is pretty lovely too.

Sorry the show was cancelled.


----------



## moonvine (May 23, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Gale Harold.
> 
> That is great!
> I live in toronto, which is where Queer As Folk was shot.
> ...




I LOVED the show. I bought some props from it on Ebay, though I've never been lucky enough to run into the cast anywhere.

Him not being gay makes him a VERY GOOD actor IMHO. How difficult it must be to realistically portray that level of attraction to someone you aren't attracted to AT ALL.

I heard that the producers wanted him to keep his sexuality a secret for a long time. 

I think I would have spent my last dime to be on the show. My second favorite show ever next to Joan of Arcadia.


----------



## Chimpi (May 23, 2006)

Not that she is an extremely well-known (in the general population, that is), but definately one I admire and have a slight crush on is, and have had, Darlene Cates. Yes, that would be obvious to a lot of Fat Admirers.  *shrugs* She is a remarkable woman, especially in spirit.

Otherwise, I would have to say ... Well, no one else comes to mind at the moment. *shrugs* I often forget that kind of stuff. 
Not to be too Queer As Fold myself, but Ron Eldard has some really dreamy eyes..... Very much so.


----------



## missaf (May 23, 2006)

Jerry O'Connell-- I fell in love with him when he was a cute lil chubby when I was a kid (Stand by Me), and I loved looking at him in "Sliders" and now "Crossing Jordan" I couldn't stand him in Tomcats, though, that was crude!

AMH He looks so damn hot fatter than skinner 

Abe Benrubi from ER -- He plays teh handsome goat-faced Jerry :wubu: 

Last, but not least, Robbie Coltrane from his appearance in James Bond was so hawt!

These are the only guys that warm up a room for me at first glance on TV


----------



## Tina (May 23, 2006)

Ken Watanabe of _The Last Samurai_ (the one I liked him in the most), _Memoirs of a Geisha_ and _Batman Begins_. He has what I could only describe as an fierce and imposing gentleness. 

Then there is Larry Fishburne. Now he's "Laurence," but I first 'fell' for him in Boyz 'n the Hood, and back then he was Larry, which is what he still is, to me. The man can play any role, but the thing that stands out to me is his elegance of movement and speech. One of my favoite roles of his was as professor to Omar Epps in _Higher Learning_.

Another guy who can play any role is Johnny Depp. He's a real chamelion, and even moreso than many actors, who are known for being chamelions. He's handsome (though like Clooney a bit too pretty for my usual tastes), intelligent and just an overall fine, fine actor. It's the mix of attributes that I find attractive, which is true for all of these guys.

George Clooney. He's so handsome, but it's not all about that, because I'm not really one for pretty boys (though the boyish grin does slay me). He's a prankster, which I love. I also really like his sense of right and wrong and his willingness to speak out for what he believes in.

And then there's Vin Diesel. He's kind of a big lug, but I adore his voice and there's something about his look that I really like. He's also a very intelligent guy, which is not exactly what they showcase in his films, but it's there.


----------



## Ivy (May 23, 2006)

ADRIEN BRODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
His nose.. oh god.. probably the hottest body part in Hollywood.

I also join the wet panties club for Jason Schwartzman, Jack Black, Johnny Depp, Billy Bob Thorton, Woody Allen (it's the nose!), and Elvis Presley (so what if he's dead! haha).


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 23, 2006)

Hmmm...This is easy 

Karl Urban (avatar)--he was f****n' sexy in Chronicles of Riddick and Bourne Identity

Christian Bale -- I used to dig him a lot, favorite movie with him is American Psycho, and his English accent is hella sexy

Idris Elba-- guy in The Wire and some other stuff. I tell ya, I love men with English accents, and the slight cockney accents too...Mmmm!

Terrence Howard--guy in The Best Man and Hustle n Flow (didnt like that movie)

Ryan Gosling--guy in Stay movie and Murder by Numbers

As you can see there are many, and I;m slightly embarrased about it! I need a boyfriend! 

i had some problems loading some of KU's pics so here's my favorite pic site for him:
http://www.urbanfantasies.net/


----------



## jamie (May 23, 2006)

Well I am pretty vocal about Jim 






Then there is #2 - Cillian Murphy





And finally...my old love - Johnny Depp


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 23, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Hmmm...This is easy
> 
> Karl Urban (avatar)--he was f****n' sexy in Chronicles of Riddick and *Bourne Identity*
> 
> ...




Correction, I meant Bourne Supremacy. didn't mean to say that, and I've seen that movie _way _too many times


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

Here's my short list..LOL

Colin Firth
Michael Buble
Jason Statham
Gary Allan
Josh Lucas


----------



## MissToodles (May 23, 2006)

jamie said:


> Then there is #2 - Cillian Murphy



I can't figure out if I find him sexy or repulsive..


----------



## LogansMommy (May 23, 2006)

My queer as folk hotties were 

Hal Sparks

http://imdb.com/name/nm0005452/

and 

Peter Paige

http://imdb.com/name/nm0656739/


Gale Harold. wasnt bad...Even though he played the very rude and cocky Brian Kinney . I loved that show ive got all the seasons i cant beleive they ended that show it was the only show i followed. Makes me to get out season 1 and start it all over.

but other wise then on QAF 

Keanu Reeves

hmmm thats all i can think of right now


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I can't figure out if I find him sexy or repulsive..


All I can think of is that stupid mask in Batman Begins..he gives me the creeps

OMG I forgot Matthew!!


----------



## Tina (May 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Jason Statham



Oh yes, there's one I forgot, Jason Statham. I agree with you, Misty. Something about him I really like. Loved him in Snatch. 

Oh, and Hugh Grant for that voice and accent.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 24, 2006)

oooooooooooooo and Matthew McConaughey IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO fine


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh yes, there's one I forgot, Jason Statham. I agree with you, Misty. Something about him I really like. Loved him in Snatch.
> 
> Oh, and Hugh Grant for that voice and accent.


I loved him in both transporters and cellular..Damn..he just looks good in everything..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

LogansMommy said:


> oooooooooooooo and Matthew McConaughey IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO fine


He could talk dirty to me ANY DAY..lol


----------



## butch (May 24, 2006)

I adore him, so so much. If you have not seen him in 'Cracker', you must go and rent or buy the DVDs. He was so cute in 'European Vacation', and he can sneak into my bathtub any day. I'd even take him in a Nun's outfit from 'Nuns on the Run'. I must admit, though, that he doesn't do much for me as Hagrid in the Harry Potter films. I'd also have to throw in Chris Isaak, he has the sexist voice ever, and since I lost my virginity right after watching him in the 'Wicked Game' video, he'll always be a celebrity crush to me.

Being the deviant that I am, Angelina Jolie leaves me breathless. I also think Lesley Boone from 'Ed' and "Babes' is gorgeous. I wish she had something lined up after 'Ed' like all most of the other actors have.

You know, the one person I'm surprised I'm not hot for is Jorge Garcia (Hurley on 'Lost'). I think its his hair, 'cuz I tend to prefer short hair on guys. But his character is so cute that I'll try harder to develop a crush on him.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 24, 2006)

In high school it was Leslie Boone when she was on "Babes". Camryn Manheim came along later.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 24, 2006)

i just saw the movie on tv "a time to kill" and he was nice lookin


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 24, 2006)

Pete Townshend
Johnny Depp
Keanu Reeves
Ingo Rademacher(hot general hospital soap dude!!)
Al Pacino
Paul Newman


Are we only doing men??


----------



## Tina (May 24, 2006)

Thus far, I've only done men, Sandie. And currently, only one man -- mah biggie.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 24, 2006)

Do Morticia and Jessica Rabbit count?

Fine, just this once I will post a real person. I wouldn't call it a crush by any stretch, but I think Nia Vardalos is really cute.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thus far, I've only done men, Sandie. And currently, only one man -- mah biggie.


----------



## swordchick (May 24, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Pete Townshend
> Johnny Depp
> Keanu Reeves
> Ingo Rademacher(hot general hospital soap dude!!)
> ...


I met Ingo Rademacher at Super Soap Weekend at Disney/MGM Studios. He's a hottie. He gave me a nice hug and a kiss on the cheek.

I love John Cusack, Jimmy Kimmel, and Jack Weber from Medium.


----------



## Friday (May 24, 2006)

Chris Reeve
Keanu Reeves
Eric Stoltz
Ben Affleck (I know he can't act, we're talking crushes people)
Taye Diggs
Jessica Lange
Madeline Kahn


----------



## jamie (May 24, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I can't figure out if I find him sexy or repulsive..



A lot of people go back and forth with him. I saw him in Batman this summer and became obsessed. I joined Netflix because it was the only place to find his movies...plus he is really pretty in drag..


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 24, 2006)

My crushes are more on characters rather than the actors who play them. It has little to do with looks, I'm more attracted to personalities, and if these are any indication, rather bad ones, lol. 

My favorites are House (from the show of the same name), played by Hugh Laurie, and Alan Shore from Boston Legal, played by James Spader. 

Yum. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 24, 2006)

I used to have a crush on Rikki Lake and a crush on Camryn Manheim.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 25, 2006)

Oh yeah and Johnny Depp is a hottie to 

Christian Slater
Hugh Jackman
Barry Watson
and 
mmmmm 
Eric Schweig he is so sexy he looked the best in the movie "Follow the river" I could definately dot dot dot never mind:eat2:


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 25, 2006)

Shirley Jones, Megan Mullaley, Kim Fields, Patricia Richardson, KT Oslin


----------



## Carol W. (May 25, 2006)

Definitely David Warner, folks. I have read that in his younger days he was considered (and considered himself) "no beauty". Well, things have changed; he's a hottie in my book. Those blue eyes, that voice!! Forget Leonardo Dicaprio in Titanic, it was Warner who caught my eye. And when he chased Rose and Jack thru the ship, well, let's just say "I" wouldn't have run quite so fast!!!


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

My favorite crushes havent changed in twenty years:

Bill Campbell ( I knew him when we both worked Ren Faire and have snogged on that pretty face more than once.)

Alec Baldwin: Asshole or not, my 20 year long standing imaginary boyfriend has been this man.

Scott Glenn: Taking ugly/sexy/handsome to new heights.

Sam Shepard: Hot....quiet, talented, hot.

James Stewart...Dark hair, blue eyes, kinda goofy....and totally gorgeous.

In case you cant tell (with the exception of Scott)...I have a type...Black Irish boys of doom.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 25, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> ...KT Oslin



Absolutely!

("Hey, Bobby"...*sigh*...I just _collapse_ at the end of that!)

Also, even though she's never been close to being a BBW, *Emmylou Harris*, back in the 70s, and still.

Emmylou back then:







Emmylou now:









The perfect voice.

Certainly atypical amoungst my other mental images, but she's the one I just want to go out and _protect_...


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


>



Okay, that is friggin hot!


----------



## Tina (May 26, 2006)

Wow, she looks amazing. And beautiful silver hair. I think she looks prettier now than when she was younger. I'm sure she's had some work done (not to mention Photoshop work...), but she does look lovely.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> And beautiful silver hair.



Totally! She has gorgeous long white hair. I remember seeing a picture of a white haired Goddess many many years ago and I thought it was very beautiful and exotic.


----------



## missaf (May 26, 2006)

Wow I have seriously eclectic taste. LOL


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 26, 2006)

Keanu Reeves is my alltime favorite.He looked so hot in Point Break.The matrix trilogy made him even more scrumptious.I love George Clooney also but,Keanu is still so hot.I once went to see his old band Dogstar play at a place on the jersey shore called tradewinds.Ohhhh he was so steamy that night!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

I have had a crush on Cameron Diaz since I saw her dancing in her living room on the second Charlie's Angels. I don't normally like thin girls, but....she's one of the few celebrity women I'm attracted to...other than Queen Latifa and Angelina. 

There are many male celebrities I find extremely attractive, but I wouldn't go so far as to say I have a crush on them...except...maybe Vin. I'm with Tina...I think the dumb oaf perception many have of him is way off...I detect much more substance underneath the incredible body and boyish grin. 

I must admit, though, that I do think Elliott Yamin is adorable. He seems completely genuine...I hope that he doesn't lose that down the road.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 27, 2006)

Let's see... as a kid I had the biggest crush on Tom Wopat from Dukes of Hazzard :smitten: . Not only was his character of Luke more my type than Bo was, but he's from Wisconsin!!  

Later I developed crushes on Randy Travis; I love a bass voice, and also on the guy who played MacGuyver (Richard Dean Anderson??) because smart is sooooooo sexy. :wubu: 

My modern crush is George Eads (Nick Stokes from CSI). What a cutie, plus he's kind of a shy good-ole-boy. :smitten:


----------



## Jane (May 27, 2006)

Sam Elliott.


----------



## olivefun (May 27, 2006)

If you have a crush on someone, does it matter if you find out they are gay (or are not gay)?


~~~

Is your desire changed in any way by this information?


----------



## moonvine (May 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> If you have a crush on someone, does it matter if you find out they are gay (or are not gay)?
> 
> 
> ~~~
> ...



If it is a celebrity crush, not for me. It isn't like I would ever realistically meet them and develop a relationship with them anyway.

IRL, yes. I've been in love with a gay guy and it sucked.


----------



## olivefun (May 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> IRL, yes. I've been in love with a gay guy and it sucked.



Being in love with a gay guy is sort of like being in love with a married one, or otherwise unavailable, I suppose.

Hmm.

I just posted this because it came to mind. It is interesting to ponder.


----------



## Aliena (May 27, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I can't figure out if I find him sexy or repulsive..




Oh my gosh, I am the same way. When watching _Red Eye_ I thought to myself he has great eyes, but then he kind of looks like he's starving himself or something. I couldn't make out what it was that I find disturbing about him. 

I find Scott Bakula irresistable and Jerry O'Connell too, until he went with that Rebecah person. (He said on a local news interview that he was marrying her--yuk!)

Anyhoot...Scott Bakula is my biggest crush.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> My crushes are more on characters rather than the actors who play them.


Yeah, I'm not much for celebrities either, but leave it to Sue to come up with an offbeat choice: Michael Dunn. I must have been 15 years old, and grappling with size issues as the big tall fat girl. There was a simply excellent ABC Movie of the Week called _Goodnight, My Love_ (1972 I think). It was a detective movie set in the late 1940s, with tall rumpled Richard Boone and short immaculate Michael Dunn, who was 3ft10. Dunn radiated a confident and positive presence that transcended his small size. He was cute too. In a way, the way he handled his extra small size helped me feel better about my extra large size, and that was one step on my path to greater confidence in myself.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

Robert Mitchum in his younger days :smitten: 

&

Eric Stoltz cos of my ginger fetish :smitten:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I must add Rene Russo to my list of crushes.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 29, 2006)

Chippy's always liked Morgan Webb


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

*I don't really go much for crushing on celebs, but there are a few that will get me admittance to the Wet Panties Club.

The first one is Gary Oldman. He has the most amazing eyes, and a presence that drives me wild. Besides that, I am a sucker for vampyre flics (no pun intended).*












*Then there is Vincent Perez...another one with real come-hither eyes.*


----------



## FitChick (May 29, 2006)

Simon Cowell (if he quits smoking)

Richard Karn

Ralph Fiennes

Gerard Butler (played the Phantom of the Opera in the film version)

Hamish in "Braveheart" (YES!!!)


----------



## missaf (May 29, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Ralph Fiennes
> Hamish in "Braveheart" (YES!!!)




Fiennes.... I can't bring myself to like him because of how good of a job he did playing Amon Goeth in "Schindler's List." I mean literally, he makes my skin crawl when I see him in any other movie.

Hamish in Braveheart, MRAR! Ehem, excuse me


----------



## FitChick (May 29, 2006)

missaf said:


> Fiennes.... I can't bring myself to like him because of how good of a job he did playing Amon Goeth in "Schindler's List." I mean literally, he makes my skin crawl when I see him in any other movie.
> 
> Hamish in Braveheart, MRAR! Ehem, excuse me




My only problem with Fiennes is he is too skinny...he actually looked better in Schindler's List because (I found out in an interview) they made him gain 30 lbs for that role (not sure why they made him do that but he should have kept it). But I LOVE his voice.....:wubu: 

You'd probably like him in The End of an Affair and the English Patient! In the End of an Affair, you see his bare butt, and its when he's nailing Moore really good, and....I guess I'd better shut up now.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 29, 2006)

Keaneu in Devil's Advocate
Richard Gere in Pretty Woman
Jim Caveizel in Angel Eyes and The Passion (before he was beaten)
Mel Gibson
Sean Hannity


----------



## AlbRanger (May 29, 2006)

There's a well known actress here in England called Dawn French - possibly the only person on TV that I have ever really had a crush on


----------



## FitChick (May 29, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> There's a well known actress here in England called Dawn French - possibly the only person on TV that I have ever really had a crush on



I really admire her, she is very pretty and a strong role model too!

Back when I was young, I had a crush on an actress named Martine Beswick. I have no idea what ever happened to her, and I can't even remember now what she looked like, except she had long, dark brown hair. But I had it bad for her when I was just in puberty and beyond. I saw her in a campy movie called Dr Jekyll and Sister Hyde.

I also had a thing for Marlene Dietrich (mostly due to her voice and her clothes.)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Hamish in "Braveheart" (YES!!!)


 
I am completely smitten with that man.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

Nick Cage ( But only in Con Air).
The Man in the Excedrin commerical with the square jaw,( One look and ALL my pains would go away.:eat2:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2006)

I have recently been crushing on Daniel Franseze. 
He's so cute.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

women: Kate Winslet, Monique, Mia Tyler, Beyonce
men-folk: Phillip Seymour Hoffman (there's something about creepiness i find attractive), Maxwell, Enrique Iglesias

In general actors don't do it for me like musicians.

I'll stop there. I'm at work and getting all flustered.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

OOO....celebrity crushes. Don't get me started.

Orlando Bloom, Johnny Depp, Christopher Judge, Jet Li, Brendan Fraser, Cary Elwes, Hugh Jackman, Michael Ball, Seth Green. I'm sure there are more, but these are just off the top of my head.

And even though I'm like, totally hetero, I think Angelina Jolie, Kate Winslet and Kate Beckinsale are totally hottie women.


----------



## bf61 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know it's late but I wanna play too! 
DONAL LOGUE! :wubu: Remember him from 'Grounded for Life'? 
Ron Livingston & Mo Rocca - because deanpan is sexy
and I have big ol' girl crushes on Kate Winslet & Shakira. I know, I know, but the hips! The hips baby!


----------



## thislittlepiggy (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, there's Colin Firth--especially as Darcy in the BBC production of Pride and Prejudice ... Colin Firth all wet and sexy after a swim ... what was I talking about? Oh, yes, ... did I mention Colin Firth?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hamish in Braveheart, MRAR! Ehem, excuse me



Oh, Yeah!! Also the guy who played Aric in Willow. Just something about that barbarian look, I guess.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats true...I forgot bout the wimmins...

I forgot about Kate Winslet....a human peach I would love to...um.

Yes..I would do Kate, oh yes.

AND speaking of Kate.....the beautiful freckled Kate on Lost..what IS her name? Total babe.

BUT, given the only women I actually GET naked with are rather butch, so KD Lang was a big ole crush for a looong time.

That, and that gorgeous creature from the L-word....dang..what is HER name....

Obviously my head is full of oatmeal today.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 13, 2006)

To me, most celebs seem so fake... so I can't find myself attracted to any of them... As bad as this sounds, I have only two...

Sean Conery

David Hasslehoff

... I swear, I'm straight. >_>;;


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Jun 16, 2006)

In no particular order:
Ewan McGregor-those blue eyes...
Johnny Depp-has gotten better looking with age in my opinion 
Orlando Bloom-WAY too young, but some nice eye candy.
And last, but certainly not least, Hugh Jackman. 

As a young girl, it was Paul McCartney and Robert Redford. I've always had a thing for older men.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Oooh a crush thread!

Men:
Dennis Haysbert ("24")
Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson
Patrick Fugit (he lives in Salt Lake City...  )

Women:
Milla Jovovich ("Ultraviolet")
Joan Chen ("Twin Peaks")
Cynthia Ettinger ("Carnivale")

:smitten: Um, I'll just stop here before I start drooling.
​


----------



## gypsy (Jun 19, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Hmmm...This is easy
> 
> Karl Urban (avatar)--he was f****n' sexy in Chronicles of Riddick and Bourne Identity



OMG, I forgot Karl. From Cupid on Xena (hehe, scantily clad) to LOTR. I feel dirty for forgetting Karl. Please, slap me. 

Nono, harder.

HARDER I said...


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 4, 2006)

ECW Superstar, and as of tonight, ECW World HeavyweightChampion!!!! Yeah, the ECW fans were ticked off, but I don't care one flip. I'm happy for The Big Show!!! I love this man, and he's definately gonna need a bigger belt! HA!

Height: 7-foot Weight: 507 pounds From: Tampa, Fla.
Signature Move: Chokeslam ((((YYYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!))))


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

She's not a BBW, but JULIA ROBERTS... especially in "My Best Friend's Wedding." I fell in love with her in that role. 

Some of the paysite gals could somewhat be considered celebrities in our little niche... but of course I'm not spilling any of the details of my crushes, come on now


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 5, 2006)

First and foremost:






View attachment robertsmithavatar1.gif


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 5, 2006)

Gotta love Robert Smith... 

I've also been crushin' on Jerry Ferrara. "Turtle" on the HBO show, Entourage.


----------



## Gil3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm...In no particular order,

Michelle Rodriguez
Eva Mendes :eat2: 
Camryn Manheim :smitten: 
Garcelle Beauvais
Gwyneth Paltrow
Nia Long
Pam Grier


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

ok, celebrities in the academic world:
Dr. Betty Dodson - Sexologist
Dr. Zahi Hawass - Egyptologist

regular ol' celebrities:
ani difranco
james spader
cesar milan 

& the father of my unborn children: PRINCE!!!!!!!!!
::screaming:: I LOVE YOU! I LOVE YOU, PRINCE!!!!:kiss2: 

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> james spader




James Spader? Oy... but he killed my favorite T.V. show of all time... gah


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 7, 2006)

And another:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm so bad with remembering actors'/actresses' names, I couldn't tell ya my list even if I DID watch movies only for the "hotties" whom I hardly ever pay attention to. There are some singers though...

On the topic, kind of: Did anyone else see that article about how Hugh Laurie (Dr. House from _House_) was both surprised and confused by how he's become a "sex symbol?" He said something in it along the lines of "Even my own wife doesn't find me attractive. It's a wonder we even have children." I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

My crushes and future husbands, business partners, and teachers:smitten: 

Jet Li
Jackie Chan
Chow Yuen Fa
Bolo Yueng
Yuen Baio
Yao Ming
Cheng Chiang
Philip Kwok 
Pai Wei, 
Chen Sun
Sean Connery
Robert Redford
Sam Waterston-Law and Order
Vincent D' Onofrio-Law and Order CI


My crushes that have left this earth but not my heart
BRUCE LEE-master, teacher, trainer, actor, developed JKD
Shintaro Katsu-Zatoichi
Tomisaburu Wakayama-Ogami Itto-Lone Wolf and cub
Leslie Cheung-Farewell my Concubine

"Defeat is not defeat unless accepted as reality 
- in your own mind!"-Bruce Lee


----------



## sobie18 (Jul 7, 2006)

Lynda Carter (Wonder Woman)
Dolly Parton

Tie me up, Lynda!


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 7, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> On the topic, kind of: Did anyone else see that article about how Hugh Laurie (Dr. House from _House_) was both surprised and confused by how he's become a "sex symbol?" He said something in it along the lines of "Even my own wife doesn't find me attractive. It's a wonder we even have children." I thought that was kind of funny.



Oooo I think he's sexy!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 7, 2006)

I twitter at the thought of Clooney.
I giggle at the thought of Izzard
but these are my current faves.
Spanish Actor Eduardo Noriega, French rugby player Julien Arias and fellow rugby player Jerome Thion.
:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
Enjoy the pics ladies, I sure do :smitten: 

View attachment noriega.jpg


View attachment dds julien a050.jpg


View attachment dds jerome t.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I twitter at the thought of Clooney.
> I giggle at the thought of Izzard
> but these are my current faves.
> Spanish Actor Eduardo Noriega, French rugby player Julien Arias and fellow rugby player Jerome Thion.
> ...



Um, suddenly I can't remember why I'm not into sports... :smitten: ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

truth38 said:


> My crushes and future husbands, business partners, and teachers:smitten:
> 
> Jet Li
> Jackie Chan
> ...



Oh man, I used to have a huge crush on Jason Scott Lee after he played Bruce Lee in "Enter the Dragon"...




​


----------



## loves2laugh (Jul 12, 2006)

this month it's keanu reeves 

View attachment keanu.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, for years, not months.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> this month it's keanu reeves



Hey.... how'd you get that photo of my ex-husband?  ​


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Hey.... how'd you get that photo of my ex-husband?  ​



LOL! Oh, that is just too funny. Ha ha.


I'm a fan of Ewan McGregor - more Moulin Rouge than Trainspotting though.


----------

